# BNP Dividend cut



## LOST (Aug 30, 2010)

Bnp cuts dividends to .07/ month from .12/month. Time to sell if you haven't already 1/09/2013:upset:


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

whew, so close to buying last week,
thanks for posting this.

although I bough LNV............


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2012)

gotta love Eric Nuttall on BNN saying that he wouldn't buy it because there probably was going to be a 50% dividend cut in the near future....5 minutes later it's breaking news on BNN that they announce a 40% cut.

even more classic is Eric's "buy" recommendation just a few months earlier:

"Natural gas. Very well regarded management. Stock is down due to concerns on their debt load but recently did a financing to pay for a gas acquisition and to pay down their debt to a much more manageable level. Very healthy dividend over 8% which management will absolutely not cut."

wtf do these guys know really...


----------

